# Période d'essai et résiliation



## Samantha6 (7 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, j'aimerais exposer une situation pour une amie. 
Elle signé un engagement réciproque avec une assmat, puis elles ont commencé à remplir le contrat que l'assmat a choisi. L'adaptation a commencé sur 3 jour, 1,30 premier jour puis 1h chaque fois les deux autres jours. L'assmat n'a pas offert un créneau horaire idéal pour pour finaliser le contrat,  il y'avait les enfants qu'elle a en accueil et donc impossible de ce concentrer. Elle garde les contrats pour les finaliser plutard. Sauf que la maman au bout du 3ème jours elle n'a plus envie de continuer avec l'assmat pour des raisons qui lui sont propres. Elle l'a annoncé verbalement à son assmat et ça n'a pas été simple. Elle lui réclame la moitié du salaire plus les heures effectué, elle lui a remis une copie du contrat en échange d'un chèque sauf que quand elle a constaté que le chèque ne contient que les heures effectuées et les frais d'entretien elle   lui a arraché le contrat des mains brutalement.. Depuis l'une menace d'aller au prud'hommes et l'autre est désespérée de cette situation angoissante. Entre-temps elle a trouvé une autre assmat qui apparemment tout fonctionne bien. Ni la pmi ni le relais ne sont en mesure de régler ça. Une semaine est déjà passée et le problème persiste. Pas de contrat en mains mais elle a une facture qui atteste que l'acceuil a bien commencé. Je l'ai conseillé de la licencier bet de lui régler jusqu'au jours du licenciement. Avez vous d'autres suggestions ? Merci


----------



## Catie6432 (7 Octobre 2022)

Dans notre profession on n'émet pas de facture ! 
Et on n'accueille pas un enfant (adaptation ou pas) pas plus qu'on ne confie son enfant sans un contrat signé en deux exemplaires identiques ! 
Rien ne va dans votre histoire ! 
Dans tous les cas : pas de contrat signé en double exemplaire par les 2 parties = pas de contrat tout court !!! C'est simple ! 
Par contre dites à votre amie pour la suite qu'on ne rémunère pas son ass mat au réel. C'est illégal !!!


----------



## Catie6432 (7 Octobre 2022)

Par contre c'est un peu facile de signer un engagement réciproque puis de confier à peine son enfant juste ce qu'il faut pour ne pas avoir à payer l'ass mat la somme due en cas de dédit. 
Attention ! Je ne dis pas que ici c'est le cas mais c'est un sport très pratiqué actuellement.


----------



## Samantha6 (7 Octobre 2022)

"Dans notre profession on n'émet pas de facture !" logiquement non, mais c'est l'assmat qui lui a envoyé ça en document numérique, avec le calcul des heures effectuées, juste l'adaptation et le reste, à savoir la moitié du salaire. Je ne prends pas partie, car une collègue reste une collègue même si je ne l'a connais pas, mais c'est à elle de s'organiser poyr remplir et signer le contrat, puisque c'est chez elle. L'adaptation a commencé, mais elle a constaté des choses qui ne la rassurent pas. Donc elle a décidé de mettre fin. Elle aurait dû agir autrement mais quand on connaît pas c'est malheureusement compliqué.


----------



## kikine (7 Octobre 2022)

si l'am va au prud'homme, votre amie risque de devoir payer l'engagement + d'autres frais car ils peuvent statuer sur une rupture abusive de la période d'essai 
de plus l'am n'a fait que 3 jours et entre temps votre copine a retrouvé une autre am avec qui tout roule??? en 3 jours??? hum hum.. 
oui, ça fait carrément adaptation commencée pour ne pas payer... les prud'hommes n'aiment pas ça....
mais si vous voulez prendre le risque de devoir payer + cher... c'est vous qui voyez... (enfin votre copine)


----------



## Catie6432 (7 Octobre 2022)

Relisez mon post : on n'accueille pas plus qu'on ne confie sans un contrat signé en deux exemplaires identiques. Je n'exonère pas notre collègue de sa responsabilité loin de là. 
En tout cas pas de contrat égal on ne se connait pas. Et je confirme pas de facture sans un numéro du registre du commerce ou un prestataire de service qui travaille en chèque emploi service par exemple. Donc c'est peut être un relevé d'heures dont il s'agit mais pas d'une facture. 
En temps qu'employeur, je ne peux que conseiller ce qui est sensé être une obligation : transmettre la convention collective à son ou sa salarié et la lire.


----------



## emmanou21 (7 Octobre 2022)

Elle doit à l'assmat juste l'engagement réciproque puisque pas de contrat signé


----------



## nounoucat1 (7 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir comme le contrat n'est pas signé et rempli complètement votre amie lui doit un demi salaire brut de dédommagement pour l'engagement réciproque rompu .pour faire simple sans finir aux prud'hommes


----------



## nounoucat1 (7 Octobre 2022)

Je connais des assmats qui commencent le contrat quand elles ont fait un engagement réciproque pour stopper vite le contrat qu'elles regrettent c'est malhonnête!


----------



## Catie6432 (7 Octobre 2022)

Et de même pour certains parents employeurs.


----------



## kikine (7 Octobre 2022)

perso je ne fais plus d'engagement réciproque.. je signe directement le contrat sur lequel est inscrit "le présent contrat a valeur d'engagement réciproque celui qui rompt dans les 15 premiers jours devra verser à l'autre partie l'indemnité 1/2 mois de salaire brut" date de la prise de post : XX/xx/xx
j'ai beaucoup de clauses sup donc si le pe refuse une de mes clauses... je ne signe pas et je ne m'engage jamais + d'1 mois a l'avance


----------



## Samantha6 (7 Octobre 2022)

Dans quel intérêt de faire une adaptation de 3h à son bébé pour arrêter si ce n'est  peut-être qu'elle a vraiment vu quelque chose qui l'a dérange dans les manières de faire..le relais lui ont donné un numéro pour appeler.. On sait tous que ce numéro ne répond que très rarement, en tout cas pour mon département. On verra si elle aura des réponses de son côté. Merci poyr votre aide.


----------



## Griselda (8 Octobre 2022)

Hum un peu curieux tout ça.

Le truc c'est qu'elle a signé un engagement réciproque qui dit quoi?
Il dit qu'elle DOIT SIGNER un contrat avec cette AM à telle DATE pour tant d'heures pour telle Mensualisation.
L'AM propose un contrat (pourquoi pas, nous le faisons souvent), néanmoins rien n'empêchait ton Amie de se présenter la veille ou le matin même de la date en question avec un contrat pour le signer. Signer un contrat ne prends pas plus de quelques minutes si on tient à le faire.
L'AM n'aurait pas favoriser que ça puisse se faire dans les temps et dans le calme? Mais c'est à l'employeur de faire signer le contrat, pour preuve l'AM était bien présente chez elle, prête à commencer le contrat (et donc à le signer) puisqu'elle a même accueilli quand même l'enfant, prenant le risque de commencer à travailler avec quelqu'un qui ne respecterait pas ensuite toutes les autres clauses qu'elle avait peut être demandé oralement.

Il me semble qu'à minima ce qui serait juste c'est que ton Amie lui règle l'indemnité de rupture d'engagement réciproque puisqu'elle n'a pas signé le contrat à telle date + les IE correspondant aux jours qui ont été effectués.

Elle en sera quitte pour une bonne leçon: respecter les documents qu'on signe. 
Si à la date donnée elle avait fait son job de PE elle aurait bien eut un contrat en main pour prouver qu'elle l'avait signé (donc pas de rupture d'engagement) et elle saurait ce que ce contrat prévoyait concernant une periode d'essai ou pas, un delai de prevenance pour rupture, un préavis de combien de temps et à partir de quelle ancienneté etc...
Si l'AM refusait de signer un contrat elle ne lui confiait pas son enfant et lui demandait alors de rediger un document de rupture d'engagement, prouvant que c'est bien l'AM qui ne souhaitait signer un contrat.


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Octobre 2022)

Comme quoi SI l’engagement réciproque avait été réglé comme par chez moi intégralement par *VIREMENT INSTANTANÉ *lors de l’établissement de ce dernier, elle ne cavalerait pas après son 1/2 mois de salaire … chacun fait comme il veut jusqu’au jour où l’on ne veut plus se faire avoir.

D’autre part, un contrat doit être signé au plus tard la *1ere* *MINUTE* que l’enfant arrive et d’autre part idem PAR CHEZ MOI, la période d’essai est calculée intégralement aux heures prévues normalement sur le contrat Car la journée *entièrement* réservée pour ce nouvel enfant

D’autre part 1h d’adaptation, 1h1/2 le 2eme joue etc … c’est *BOF* de chez *BOF*

Perso, je fais en fonction de l’enfant et c’est indiqué SUR l’engagement réciproque ET pour rappel sur le contrat mais ce qui est certain est que la journée intégrale est à régler mis noir sur Blanc.

D’autre part

Perso, JE mets également sur l’engagement réciproque

« *SANS* *période* *d’essai* et *PRÉAVIS* *DE* *15* *jours. L’indemnité* *de* *15* *jours* *restera* *due* *à* *l’assistante* *maternelle* *si* *changement* *de* *mode* *d’accueil* »

Cela évite de perdre la réservation SI l’employeur change d’avis

D’autre part l’adaptation se fait CHEZ MOI *SANS* la présence des parents.

Covid oblige et même sans Covid il n’y a *JAMAIS* eu la présence des parents. C’est l’adaptation de l’enfant … PAS du parent.


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Octobre 2022)

📌 TOUJOURS garder les coordonnées d’autres parents qui seraient intéressés par la place


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Octobre 2022)

Mes 2 réponses sont pour une AM et pas pour un employeur

L’employeur doit le 1/2 mois de salaire


----------



## assmatzam (9 Octobre 2022)

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi Chantou 
L'adaptation est faites autant pour l'enfant que pour le parent 

1er jour 1h30 d'adaptation 
Le parent reste les 30 premières minutes avec moi et on en profite pour signer le contrat 

Je fais cela sur mon temps de travail avec les 3 autres accueillir et cela n'a jamais posé problème et ce fait dans le calme 

Le contrat ayant été vu en détail bien avant ça ne prend pas 2 heures


----------



## assmatzam (9 Octobre 2022)

Et on t'a dit à plusieurs reprises que le virement était illégal 
Donc évite de le conseiller s'il te plaît 
Seul un chèque de réservation peut être remis à l'am le jour de l'engagement réciproque 
Il est rendu le 1er jour d'accueil si celui ci débute comme prévu 
Ou deduit du montant du 1er mois de salaire


----------



## assmatzam (9 Octobre 2022)

Pour répondre à votre question samantha

L'am est en tord d'après moi
Elle aurait du remettre à la maman son exemplaire du contrat des le 1er jour

1er point
Elle  le garder pour le finaliser ???
Non il est illégal de garder les 2 exemplaires du contrat signé
Elle peut rajouter ce qu'elle veut sur les deux après coup

2ème point
Elle réclame
Les heures travaillées + l'indemnité de rupture
Illégal

L'indemnité n'est versée que si le contrat ne débute pas
Ce qui n'est pas le cas ici 
Car l'accueil a bien débuté et sur 3 jours 
Le parent lui doit simplement les heures réalisées et l'indemnité d'entretien

3ème point
L'am fait du chantage
Contrat contre un chèque
Mais on est où là ????
Illégal

Dernier point
Il n'y a pas de notion de licenciement en période d'essai
Il y a simplement à respecter un délai de prévenance


Devant les prud'hommes je pense que le parent aura gain de cause

Un employeur comme un salarié à le droit de ne pas vouloir continuer sans avoir à se justifier

Et vu le comportement de l'am je serais moi aussi parti


----------



## Samantha6 (9 Octobre 2022)

Assmatzam merci, c'est mon point de vue aussi. La maman a bel et bien commencé à confier son petit, elle a constaté des manquements d'organisation,  étant elle même traille dans le milieu hospitalier auprès des petits elle a demandé à l'am sur la présence de tour de lits par exemple, l'organisation de la salle de jeux où son bébé était posé au milieu du passage des enfants de 2 ans avec des aller-retour.. Le fait que l'am à cririer fort sur les autres pour faire attention au bébé.. Tout ça ne l'a pas rassuré pour continuer. Je ne juge pas mais je comprends la maman, et vue la réaction finale d'arracher le contrat des mains ça en dit long sur la personne et tache à notre métier.


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Octobre 2022)

Assmatzam

CHACUN FAIT CE QU’IL VEUT
📌 C’est ce que j’ai mis

mais après il ne faut pas pleurer après son 1/2 mois de salaire

Ce n’est ABSOLUMENT PAS ILLÉGAL à partir du moment où c’est SIGNÉ sur un ENGAGEMENT RÉCIPROQUE par les 2 parties.

Alors ce que tu fais est ILLÉGAL tu prends leur chèque … NON NON réciproque… donc chacun donne un chèque !!! 🙌😅

Le but est de ne pas se faire avoir comme bcp d’AM.

Pour l’adaptation :

CHACUN FAIT COMME IL VEUT ET EN FONCTION DE L’ENFANT

 si ça se passe bien pourquoi 1h ?

📌 Perso je fais la matinée et je préviens le parent si besoin de venir avant, qu’il soit dispo pour venir chercher son enfant

Ce qui n’est JAMAIS arrivé et le 1er jour c’est sans le repas

Le 2eme jour TOUJOURS EN FONCTION DE L’ENFANT avec ou PAS le repas

Soit idem le 1er jour soit avec le repas

Le 3eme idem le 2eme
et pour celui qui n’a pas mangé le 2eme jour il mange le 3eme car il est PRÊT.

Le 4eme avec sieste … ou PAS

Et le 5eme jour une journée presque normale mais jusqu’à 16h/16h30 maxi TOUJOURS EN FONCTION DE L’ENFANT

📌 Les parents ont un sms 15 minutes avant s’ils peuvent venir. *C’est* *du* *sur* *mesure*

Je ne peux leur dire la semaine d’adaptation, venez à telle heure car je ne sais comment agira l’enfant, et même pour la sieste s’il dormira ou pas et s’il dort je ne le réveillerai certainement pas.

📌 Donc tu as TA méthode et J’AI la mienne.

L’essentiel est que ça roule chez moi qui peut très bien ne pas fonctionner ailleurs car ce sera EN FONCTION DE CHAQUE ENFANT *ET* de l’AM

Des parents qui viennent de chez d’autres AMS, sont surpris que je ne donne pas d’horaires pour l’adaptation

Bah NON !

leur enfant CHANGE D’AM donc c’est un sacré changement, donc c’est je le répète du sur mesure.

Et les parents comprennent aussitôt le message et voient le résultat.

CHACUN SA LIFE


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Octobre 2022)

Et je vais faire comme Kikine direct le contrat avec la mention « vaut engagement réciproque etc »

Kikine a écrit « j'ai beaucoup de clauses sup donc si le pe refuse une de mes clauses... je ne signe pas » 👍

Gain de temps et d’argent SI imprimé


----------



## Nany88 (9 Octobre 2022)

Les filles moi récemment visiter par la puer, elle me rabâche qu'il faut faire adaptation (oups non FAMILIARISATION) d après ces dires qu'il faut la faire avec les parents 3 1er jours lol, moi en 9 ans je n'ais jamais fait avec parents et tout ce passe bien. 
Elle me dit que t trop de pe apparemment ce plaignent de ne pas être présent lors de l'adaptation, et bien moi je continuerais à faire ss pe


----------



## Nounou22 (9 Octobre 2022)

C'est quoi encore ce délire.....le but de l'adaptation est pour l'enfant de se séparer de son parent, de comprendre que celui ci s'en va mais aussi reviendra toujours le chercher.....si le parent reste, on perd clairement de cette notion. Il est aussi bon pour le parent d'apprendre à confier son enfant....et une journée avec le parent présent sera très déstabilisant pour les autres enfants accueillis qui ne seront pas comme d'habitude et seront bien plus collés à l'AM ...donc plus compliqué pour l'AM de pouvoir se concentrer sur le petit nouveau ....


----------



## Griselda (9 Octobre 2022)

Attention Assmatzam, on ne peut pas partir du principe que l'AM est en periode d'essai puisque celle ci n'est pas obligatoire, elle doit être mentionnée au contrat SI il y a. En l'occurence nous ne savons pas s'il y a une periode d'essai puisque la personne qui s'en plaint, le PE, n'a pas le contrat en main.
Voilà pourquoi je dis que c'est tout de même bien balot de la part de ce PE d'avoir accepté de laisser passer du temps sans signer le contrat mais en confiant l'enfant. Quand on signe un engagement réciproque on s'engage qu'à une seule chose: signer un contrat... encore faut il alors l'avoir fait.


----------



## Chantou1 (9 Octobre 2022)

J’ai eu l’année dernière donc en Août 2021, 3 nouveaux de 20 mois environ les 3.

J’aurais eu les 3 mamans chez moi ?!

J’avais demandé qu’ils arrivent chacun pdt 1 semaine à des heures bien précises à 15 minutes d’intervalles pour qu’il n’y ait pas un effet boule de neige si l’un pleurait.

J’avais aussi demandé à chaque parent que leur enfant qui marchait, marche de leur voiture à ma porte d’entrée et ne PAS le porter et de ne PAS me les tendre de bras à bras

En priorité pour qu’ils comprennent dès qu’ils sortent des voitures qu’ils vont donc chez moi, ça les prépare et deuxièmement je n’ai pas à les porter puisqu’ils marchent.

Franchement il y a eu un qui pleurait le temps de fermer la porte, autrement les 2 autres NON.

Et je demandais aussi que le parent dise au revoir très vite comme s’il avait un train à prendre ou des embouteillages qui l’attendaient.

Ils ont vraiment joué le jeu et j’ai aussi été vigilante à ce niveau là sinon c’est la cata les bisous en voilà,

« encore un bisou, je t’aime, oh s’il pouvait pleurer ça veut dire qu’il m’aime »

Bon au revoir et hop la porte fermée. Et je leur disais le soir, vous pouvez même écouter derrière la porte que votre enfant arrête aussitôt de pleurer ou même qu’il ne pleure pas.

Les pauvres maîtresses des maternelles ☹️


----------



## assmatzam (10 Octobre 2022)

Bon je crois que vous n'avez pas compris ce que je voulais dire 
Le parent ne reste pas toutes la semaine avec vous 

Voilà comment je fonctionne 

1er jour 1h30 d'adaptation 
Maman reste 30 minutes pour signer le contrat et revient 1 heure après 

2ème jour 2 heures 
Maman reste 10 minutes le temps de transmission 

3ème jour 3 heures 
Maman reste 5 minutes 

4ème jour 4 heures
Maman ne reste pas 

En procédant ainsi 
Maman apprend à confier son enfant à une parfaite inconnue tout en douceur 
Bébé n'est pas laissé comme une vieille chaussette

Les autres accueillis qui chez moi sont au nombre de 3 se familiarisent avec le nouveau copain


----------



## assmatzam (10 Octobre 2022)

Pour reprendre un cas comme le tien Chantou 
Perso je n'aurais jamais commencé l'accueil de 3 nouveaux enfants en même temps 
J'aurais fait l'adaptation de tous ces petits bouts étalé sur 1 mois

Or de question d'accueillir 3 nouveaux enfants en même temps 
J'aime prendre mon temps pour découvrir un enfant ses habitudes son caractère son rythme 
Comment est-ce possible avec 3 ???


----------



## assmatzam (10 Octobre 2022)

@Griselda je suis complètement d'accord avec toi 

Il faudrait que l'am remette un exemplaire du contrat à la maman pour que celle ci vérifie ce qu'il y a décrit concernant la période d'essai 

Mais vu qu'elle lui fait du chantage 
Un chèque contre le contrat comment ce parent pourrait il vérifier 

Ce comportement n'est vraiment pas professionnel


----------



## liline17 (10 Octobre 2022)

j'aime bien ta méthode assmatzam, j'ai eu un échec d'accueil l'an dernier, avec licenciement dès le deuxième jour, je me dis que si j'avais gardé un peu plus la maman avec moi, pour elle, la séparation avec bébé koala, aurai été moins difficile et peut être évité cet échec.
Je ne ferai pas non plus plusieurs adaptations en meme temps, il suffit que l'un des 2 pleure pour faire peur à l'autre, je préfère être disponible pour chaque nouvel accueillis.


----------



## Griselda (10 Octobre 2022)

Idem, je ne ferais pas non plus plusieurs adaptation en même temps.

Et oui je trouve très cavalier aussi de faire du chantage en ne remettant pas le double du contrat mais je pense que nous ne savons pas tout dans cette histoire peut être.
Chez moi le contrat est rempli ensemble, relu ensemble et si c'est OK, je l'imprime immédiatement en double exemplaire, il est signé tout de suite par les PE puis par moi, les Parents repartent avec leur exemplaire signé et j'en ai un aussi. Tout ça est fait avant la première heure d'adaptation et au plus tard lors de la première heure d'adaptation. Perso je n'ai jamais signé d'engagement réciproque.

Maintenant je dis aussi qu'un PE EST RESPONSABLE du contrat et qu'en ayant fait un engagement réciproque il avait le devoir de faire signer ce document, s'il l'avait fait il aurait son exemplaire en main.
Que j'imagine que l'AM veut s'assurer d'être bien indemnisée pour la rupture de l'engagement car s'arreter au bout de 3h ça ressemble bien à une tentative de se soustraire à ses obligations ce qui est tout aussi cavalier que faire de la rétention de contrat.

Je lui conseillerais donc de regler ce que l'AM lui demande et prenne leçon de cette histoire.


----------



## assmatzam (10 Octobre 2022)

Septembre l'année dernière j'ai eu 2 arrivées 
Les parents devaient reprendre le travail rapidement 

1er enfant leur nounou leur a donné sa démission au retour de ses vacances fin juillet 

2ème enfant, papa a perdu sa place en crèche d'entreprise car il a démissionné 

Je n'avais qu'une semaine pour réaliser l'adaptation 
Enfant 1 et enfant 2 ne venaient pas sur les mêmes créneaux horaires 
Ils ne ce sont croisés que le 4 ème jour durant 30 minutes et 1 heure le 5ème jour


----------



## assmatzam (10 Octobre 2022)

Il y a eut 3 jours d'adaptation de réalisés et non 3 heures @Griselda 

En 3 jours l'am aurait dû remettre le contrat à la maman


----------



## Griselda (10 Octobre 2022)

Elle aurait du le remettre ou la PE aurait du le recuperer dès le la première heure, dès sa signature.


----------



## assmatzam (10 Octobre 2022)

Et les remarques de la maman me semblent pertinentes

Tour de lit = interdit 
Crier sur les enfants = interdit 
Placer un bébé au sol en plein milieu de la salle de jeux des plus grands = Dangereux 

3 manquements qui justifie largement que cette maman ne veuille pas continuer


----------



## assmatzam (10 Octobre 2022)

Les parents ignorent le fonctionnement de notre profession donc on ne peut pas la blâmer de ne pas savoir que le contrat doit être signé au plus tard la 1ère minute d'accueil 

Par contre l'am devrait le savoir Cedt son travail 

Voilà pk je pense qu'elle est en faute sur plusieurs points


----------



## kikine (10 Octobre 2022)

assmatzam a dit: 


> Les parents ignorent le fonctionnement de notre profession donc on ne peut pas la blâmer de ne pas savoir que le contrat doit être signé au plus tard la 1ère minute d'accueil
> 
> Par contre l'am devrait le savoir Cedt son travail
> 
> Voilà pk je pense qu'elle est en faute sur plusieurs points


ouais enfin c'est juste logique en fait... dans n'importe quel emploi on signe le contrat AVANT la prise de poste.... (sauf en intérim bien sûr)


----------



## assmatzam (10 Octobre 2022)

Et bien pas partout @kikine je te l'assure 

On te remet ton contrat souvent quelques jours après avoir commencé à ton poste 
Je l'ai vu à de nombreuses reprises avec ma fille 
Sur les 5 dernières boîtes seule 1 lui a remit son contrat de travail le 1er jour


----------



## Catie6432 (10 Octobre 2022)

Hors de question pour moi de ne pas avoir signé le contrat AVANT la première heure d'adaptation. J'ai autre chose à faire que parler papier alors que 4 petits bouts sont chez moi plus un parent pour la première heure d'adaptation de son bout de choux. La signature du contrat de travail prend du temps. Deux heures à deux heures trente. Le temps de lire ensemble chacune des pages, de répondre et d'échanger sur certains points, de signer et parapher chacune des pages. La première heure d'adaptation n'est pas destinée à cela.


----------



## assmatzam (10 Octobre 2022)

C'est pour ça que ça ne choque pas les parents 
Mais l'am se doit de connaître ses droits et ses devoirs 
Et elle n'avait pas à conserver le contrat pour le finaliser 

Ce n'est pas professionnel du tout 
On ne finalise pas un contrat de travail le jour j
Tout aurait du être vu en amont 
Reste p'us qu'à y aposer les signatures


----------



## assmatzam (10 Octobre 2022)

Je vois toujours les grandes lignes de mon contrat avec les parents avant 
Je leur envoi ensuite sur leur boîte mail pour qu'ils puissent le lire tranquillement à tête reposé

Si tout est OK je l'imprime en double exemplaire 
Je signe les 2 
Le 1er jour maman signe et repart avec son exemplaire


----------



## liline17 (10 Octobre 2022)

j'ai fait quelque chose proche de ça pour mon dernier contrat, mais je pense que là encore, je vais prendre exemple sur toi


----------



## Catie6432 (10 Octobre 2022)

Assmatzam, pour moi tout doit être finalisé avant la première heure d'adaptation signatures et paraphes compris. Si il ne reste qu'à signer et parapher, pourquoi attendre la première heure d'adaptation et ne pas l'avoir fait avant ? C'est plus qu'une formalité. Un paraphe oublié sur 1 page d'un des exemplaires et si problème en cours d'accueil, le contrat est caduc. Pour moi cela doit se faire posément pendant un temps dédié et pas entourée d'enfants.


----------



## assmatzam (10 Octobre 2022)

Et je rend le chèque qui accompagne l'engagement réciproque quand je remet le contrat à la maman


----------



## assmatzam (10 Octobre 2022)

Le 1er jour d'adaptation est réalisé justement durant le temps de repos de mes 3 autres accueillis 

De ce fait nous sommes au calme


----------



## assmatzam (10 Octobre 2022)

Je ne fais jamais signer un contrat avant le 1er jour d'accueil 
Je préfère le faire le 1er jour pour ne pas perdre de temps avec des parents qui ne me confieront peut-être pas leur enfant 

Mon contrat fait 20 pages
X 2 imagine la perte de temps si finalement ils décident de se désister


----------



## Catie6432 (10 Octobre 2022)

J'espère que tu vérifies page par page l'exemplaire du contrat que tu as adressé à ton parent employeur. Rien ne doit être différent sur les deux exemplaires. Il suffit d'un mot, une phrase, une rayure, un oubli de paraphe sur une page. Si il a "bidouillé" quelque chose. C'est arrivé à une collègue. 
Enfin chacun voit midi à sa porte comme on dit. Pour moi la signature c'est et se sera toujours avant le début de l'accueil. Et je n'envoie jamais un exemplaire de contrat non signé. La signature de fait conjointement avec lecture conjointe du contrat.


----------



## assmatzam (10 Octobre 2022)

C'est arrivé 2 fois à ma collègue 
Les parents viennent le samedi d'avant pour signer le contrat 
Ca prend plus de 2 heures 

Lundi matin accueil prévu à 9 heures pour l'adaptation 
9h30 toujours personne 
10 heures elles les appel personne ne repond
À 19 heures sms du papa pour lui dire qu'ils ont trouvé quelqu'un d'autre de plus près de chez eux
Et qu'il lui envoie un chèque


----------



## assmatzam (10 Octobre 2022)

@Catie6432 cest moi qui imprime les 2 exemplaires donc pas de bidouillage possible


----------



## Catie6432 (10 Octobre 2022)

Assmatzam tu ne me convaincra pas sur ce sujet. Mais si cela te convient à toi et tes employeurs ...


----------



## assmatzam (10 Octobre 2022)

Je ne cherche pas à te convaincre @Catie6432 
Si ta manière de faire te correspond pourquoi en changer ???? 😂 

Chacune fait comme elle le sent


----------



## Catie6432 (10 Octobre 2022)

Première heure d'adaptation. L'enfant arrive. Contrat non encore signé et paraphé. Tu as l'enfant dans les bras. Il t'échappe. Je sais bien sûr ça ne t'arrivera jamais, ça ne t'ai jamais arrivé. D'ailleurs cela n'arrive jamais à personne ce genre d'accident n'est ce pas ? ... Et bien je dirais juste : tu es dans le caca. 
Tu vas me dire : je ne prends pas l'enfant temps que tout n'est pas signé. Bien sûr.


----------



## Chantou1 (10 Octobre 2022)

Catie

tu as ENTIÈREMENT raison.

C’est pour ça que l’idéal, ce que JE fais, j’envoie le seul et unique contrat par mail signé par les 2 parties et le PE se l’imprime ou PAS. En + donc comme dit hier GAIN DE TEMPS et d’ARGENT car non imprimé. J’ajoute rien ne vaut par mail de l’envoi date + heure (preuve qu’ils l’ont bien eu)

Aussi bien pour l’AM que le PE il n’y a pas d’entourloupe. Les parents ont + confiance de cette manière je trouve et moi aussi. Ils ne rajoutent rien à leur sauce ! Et le PE a largement le temps de lire intégralement le contrat.

Et je leur dis bien qu’ils n’hésitent pas à me poser des questions malgré que tout avait été dit lors de l’entretien.


----------



## Chantou1 (10 Octobre 2022)

Griselda

3 nouveaux en même temps avec un décalage horaire d’arrivée et de départ, c’est sur … c’était « chaud » mais j’ai eu des petits supers et dans un sens ça les rassurait aussi de voir qu’ils étaient tous dans le même bateau.

Grand « challenge » et très enrichissant comme expérience.

Une AM peut avoir des jumeaux ou des triplés donc il faut bien gérer 👍


----------



## Nany88 (10 Octobre 2022)

Moi en septembre 1er fois en 9ans que je fait une adaptation des 2 en même temps je peut vous dire que plus jamais je referais sa, Bb était calme mais la 2eme pleurer pendant 1h dc sa entraîner Bb à pleurer lui aussi, bon maintenant tout va bien sa a durer 2 semaines. Mais c vrai que faire adaptation ou familiarisation avec tout les parents bien j aimerais bien voir les puer le faire chez elles on verra le carnage.... 😂🤣


----------



## kikine (10 Octobre 2022)

assmatzam a dit: 


> Et bien pas partout @kikine je te l'assure
> 
> On te remet ton contrat souvent quelques jours après avoir commencé à ton poste
> Je l'ai vu à de nombreuses reprises avec ma fille
> Sur les 5 dernières boîtes seule 1 lui a remit son contrat de travail le 1er jour


ben perso cela ne m'est jamais arrivé et a ma grande non plus...


----------



## assmatzam (10 Octobre 2022)

Pour qu'un contrat puisse être reconnu sur le plan juridique celui ci doit être un original et non une copie


----------



## Chantou1 (10 Octobre 2022)

« Pour reprendre un cas comme le tien Chantou
Perso je n'aurais jamais commencé l'accueil de 3 nouveaux enfants en même temps
J'aurais fait l'adaptation de tous ces petits bouts étalé sur 1 mois

Or de question d'accueillir 3 nouveaux enfants en même temps
J'aime prendre mon temps pour découvrir un enfant ses habitudes son caractère son rythme
Comment est-ce possible avec 3 ??? »


Assmatzam 

Tu crois franchement UN MOIS pour les 3 employeurs ! Impossible pour eux, déjà 1 SEMAINE ....

Franchement j’ai *adoré* car ça a mis du *piment* dans mon métier d’AM ... enfin un peu *d’adrénaline* ... la routine OUI et *surtout* *NON* 

En + des  « grands » qui venaient de chez d’autres AM ... j’étais ... je l’avoue la veille comme les instits qui accueillent les premiers jours 30 enfants ... moi « que » *3* et j’avais un « *JOKER* » que les parents viennent sous *15* *minutes* *à* *ma* *demande* pour x raisons, ils ont vraiment été réglos à ce niveau là et ils ont bien respecté les heures pour chaque départ. C'était à moi aussi MON ADAPTATION 🤒😀👍 

Je pense même que c'était « facile » car des « grands » ... trois bébés du même âge ... je pense que je n’aurais quand même pas tenté l’expérience,  2 bah déjà ... eus bien sûr comme nous toutes. 

Dire que des mamans ont des jumeaux pour la première fois ou des triplés ou même + ... là CHAPEAU 🎩


----------



## Chantou1 (10 Octobre 2022)

Pdt le confinement j’ai procédé de la sorte, les parents imprimaient ou pas, et j’ai trouvé ça tellement super, que j’ai gardé ce procédé. Franchement tu devrais essayer, gain de papier surtout tu dis 20 PAGES !  (un seul exemplaire signé des 2 parties) *ET* *GAIN* *D’ENCRE* *D’IMPRIMANTE* au prix où c’est ... 🤑

📌 Essayes ... tu me remercieras 🙌🤣

J’ai des collègues qui faisaient comme toi, maintenant elles procèdent comme moi par mail. 

Je vais d'ailleurs peut-être prendre un pourcentage pour mon idée 🤨🤔😀


----------



## Griselda (10 Octobre 2022)

Alors non un contrat de travail, légalement en droit du travail, n'est pas obligatoire, ni obligatoire à la 1ere minute. Seulement s'il n'y a pas de contrat de travail il est réputé à temps plein et en CDI, respectant uniquement les minimas de la CCN par défaut.
Le souci dans notre profession de ne pas avoir un contrat signé des 2 parties dès la 1ere heure d'adaptation c'est alors comment prouver les horaires définis car n'étant pas une entreprise ça ne peut être les horaires de l'entreprise par défaut, et surtout comment avoir assurément toutes les coordonnées des Parents en cas de pépin?
Evidemment il me parait se préparer quelques litiges si l'une des 2 parties (peu importe laquelle) s'arroge le droit de "finaliser" le contrat après coup: et si ce qu'elle finalise ne convient pas au PE, que fait on? Si négociation elle devrait avoir lieu avant la décision de travailler ensemble sinon on va dans le mur.

Là ou je trouve un peu léger de tout mettre sur le dos de l'AM c'est que le PE qui signe un engagement réciproque il est bien écrit dessus que ce document engage les 2 parties à signer un contrat à telle date, donc le PE, même s'il a toujours été dans une entreprise où on ne lui a pas fait signé son contrat de travail immédiatement, ne peut ignorer ce qui est écrit sur son engagement réciproque. A un moment il faut savoir se prendre par la main soi même.
Je ne sais pas comment un tribunal statuerait sur ce dossier mais je crains fort qu'on s'arrête à "avez vous fait signer un contrat à votre AM? Oui? Où est il? Vous ne l'avez pas? Rien ne prouve que vous avez respecté votre engagement de le faire donc vous devez l'indemnité."
Si l'AM est honnête et répond que oui il y a bien un contrat signé alors elle devra le montrer et aucune clause n'aura pu être ajoutée après coup sans y avoir apposé les 2 signatures mais si dès le départ ce contrat ne prevoyait pas de periode d'essai et même un préavis de minimum 15 jours dès la première heure d'accueil, le PE devra tout de même le 1/2 mois + les frais de justice.


----------



## Chantou1 (10 Octobre 2022)

⚠️ contrat obligatoire AVANT EMBAUCHE sinon c’est considéré comme *NON DÉCLARÉ 

D’ailleurs pour exemple, sur les chantiers de BTP les gars ont intérêt à être déclarés si descente d’un contrôle de l’URSSAF. J’ai travaillé pour le BTP entant qu’assistante de direction, et j’avais l’obligation de les déclarer de suite.*

⚠️ Juste pour info
car tu as des parents qui n’enregistrent pas. Je mets dans ARCHIVES mes mails et hop je renvoie si besoin

« 2ème astuce » gratis pour le forum 😀


----------



## kikine (10 Octobre 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> ⚠️ contrat obligatoire AVANT EMBAUCHE sinon c’est considéré comme *NON DÉCLARÉ
> 
> D’ailleurs pour exemple, sur les chantiers de BTP les gars ont intérêt à être déclarés si descente d’un contrôle de l’URSSAF. J’ai travaillé pour le BTP entant qu’assistante de direction, et j’avais l’obligation de les déclarer de suite.*
> 
> ...


désolée de te contredire mais....
Le contrat de travail peut être verbal (donc non écrit), sauf lorsque le code du travail prévoit l’obligation d’un contrat de travail écrit et signé. Cette obligation n’existe que pour certains types de contrat de travail.
CDI à temps plein​Le code du travail n'impose pas la signature d'un contrat de travail, sauf exception :

Pour certains types de contrats (exemple : le contrat de chantier) ;
Si certaines clauses sont prévues : période d’essai, etc. En l'absence d'écrit, ces clauses ne s'appliquent pas.
Contrat de travail à temps partiel​Le contrat de travail du salarié à temps partiel est un contrat écrit et rédigé en français. Cette règle s’applique à tous les contrats (CDI, CDD, intérim, etc.). L’avenant au contrat doit également faire l'objet d'un écrit.
En l'absence de contrat de travail signé, le salarié est considéré être en CDI à temps plein. L’employeur peut être condamné à une amende de 1.500 € ou 3.000 € en cas de récidive.
CDD​Le CDD doit être écrit, en français, et signé dans un délai de 2 jours suivant l’embauche. En l’absence d’écrit, l’employeur peut être condamné à une amende de 3.750 € ou 7.500 € en cas de récidive.
Si l’employeur transmet le CDD au salarié après le délai de 2 jours, il s'expose au paiement d'une 
indemnité
égale à 1 mois de salaire maximum.

source : un site estampillé .gouv


----------



## Chantou1 (10 Octobre 2022)

Ah non Kikine l’URSSAF ne plaisante pas, mon boss a eu des redressements suite à des ouvriers non déclarés sur le champs et ça la calmer.

S’il pouvait gruger à l’époque avant la descente, il ne s'était pas gêné. Il a dû être dénoncé, et c’est NORMAL.

Sur les chantiers c’est différent. Car bcp d’entreprises disent à leurs ouvriers que SI descente de l’urssaf, répondre qu’ils venaient d'être engagés ! 👎🏼 L’URSSAF n’est pas neuneu ... ils sont habitués et je devais vérifier aussi si reglos au niveau de leurs papiers ...


----------



## kikine (10 Octobre 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Ah non Kikine l’URSSAF ne plaisante pas, mon boss a eu des redressements suite à des ouvriers non déclarés sur le champs et ça la calmer.


ben que tu sois d'accord ou pas ça ne change pas la loi..
oui dans le bâtiment le contrat est obligatoire avant l'embauche ( c'est d'ailleurs noté en exemple) mais dans la majorité des cas non ce n'est pas une obligation ne t'en déplaise


----------



## Chantou1 (10 Octobre 2022)

Kikine

C’est ce que j’ai dit « *sur* *les* *chantiers* *c’est* *différent* » 

Et que ça me déplaise ... je m’en « fou » ce n’est pas moi qui serait poursuivie pour les cas des entreprises  !

PAR CONTRE

Pour notre cas d’AM au niveau des enfants, c’est pareil que sur les « chantiers » si problème GRAVE avec un enfant ce qui est arrivé à une AM contrat non signé avant de commencer et a eu dans l’heure qui a suivi de mémoire un arrêt cardiaque pour le bébé !


----------



## Chantou1 (10 Octobre 2022)

Kikine

évidemment que c’est la LOI !

mais bcp d'employeurs n’appliquent pas au pied de la lettre le jour même voir plusieurs jours après ...
en général les grandes entreprises le font, même les moyennes/petites. Celles qui ne le font pas le jour même, le demander car soit c’est un oubli, soit magouille pour essai gratis et je n’ai pas lu tout de tes exemples, simplement  du vécu

Mais t’inquiètes ... je m’en fou du moment que MOI je suis clean simplement pour celles qui ne le font pas, qu’elles se méfient des conséquences


----------



## Lise (17 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,



J'ai moi-même signé un contrat au mois septembre 2022 sans engagement réciproque, qui s'est stoppé après 3 Heures pendant la période d'essai sur 2 jours.



Les parents m'ont envoyé une lettre de rupture de contrat, car ils ont accepté une proposition d'une place en crèche.



À ce jour, aucun document ni salaire ne m'a été transmis. D'ailleurs, en ai-je droit ?



Actuellement je n’ai aucune proposition de contrat prévu



Avez-vous un conseil à me transmettre ?



Merci


----------



## Griselda (17 Octobre 2022)

On est le 17 octobre et ces 3h ont été faites au mois de septembre?
Et bien oui tu peux leur faire un courrier RAR, une mise en demeurre de regler ces 3 heures faites.
Si ton contrat prévoyait bien une période d'essai, la rupture se fait par écrit et à effet immédiat.
Si ton contrat prévoyait une periode d'adaptation avec des horaires précis, prevoyant que ces 3 h alors seules celles ci sont due avec les IE.


----------



## Lise (24 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,

Merci beaucoup pour votre retour.

Lise


----------



## liline17 (24 Octobre 2022)

pour ma part, je ne mets plus de période d'essai dans mes contrats, ce n'est pas obligatoire, comme ça si un PE veut me licencier il me doit un préavis, je mets aussi un préavis d'1 mois dans mes contrats, ça donne le temps de se retourner si une place en crèche se libère


----------

